# Tweak to Dr Smurto's Golden Ale



## Colo (3/5/17)

Howdy all,

I'm fairly new to all grain brewing, have had a few decent beers and a few not so decent beers as well as a few surprises. I brewed DS's Golden Ale but I think my local HBS may have messed up the grain bill as the beer came out darker and had a slight malty flavour. Second time I made the DS Golden Ale I think the grain bill was on the money and it produced a lovely bright golden ale.

The thing is I actually like that malty flavour in my beer so Im wondering how I can try and introduce some of that goodness into the Golden Ale recipe. Should I simply swap out the pilsner malt for something else or maybe up the amount of Munich 1 reducing the amount of Pilsner malt?

Ive also been mashing in @ 65 degrees, should I also be upping this to 67- 68 degrees?

All advice appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Leyther (3/5/17)

I think Dr Smurto actually uses Vienna over Munich in his latest incarnation. I have put this on recently with Vienna and mine is quite malty could it be something else? upping the Munich will give you more maltiness I would think but don't go too much as it doesn't have great diastatic power. What yeast did you use?


----------



## Colo (3/5/17)

Good ole US-05


----------



## mtb (3/5/17)

Did you use water from the same source each time?


----------



## Colo (3/5/17)

Yep, Brisbane tap water. No additives to mess with it.


----------



## Leyther (3/5/17)

Actually again I think the latest DSGA incarnation uses pale malt not Pilsner, I think I used Maris Otter which would also explain the extra maltiness, thats another option to consider, see the link below

http://www.homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=11013


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/5/17)

Melanoidin is a nice addition IMO (+/- 5%) With a nice redish tone to the colour too. You can also get malt characters with different mashing techniques. I like to do a decoction or two in my mash technique that brings forward malt character to the end result.


----------



## Rocker1986 (4/5/17)

Brisbane tap water contains a sulphate to chloride ratio of about 0.4 on average, which untreated will cause the maltiness to be a little more prominent (recipe dependent of course). I like this in some recipes too, so I don't always treat it, but in hoppy ales I increase the sulphates significantly to bring out the hops better, and it has worked.

In your case, you could leave the water alone and use one of those Munich/Vienna type malts to get that little bit extra maltiness, perhaps swap out the pilsner for Maris Otter or something too.


----------



## Mardoo (4/5/17)

Leyther said:


> Actually again I think the latest DSGA incarnation uses pale malt not Pilsner, I think I used Maris Otter which would also explain the extra maltiness, thats another option to consider, see the link below
> 
> http://www.homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=11013


His favourite version from that link is fantastic!


----------



## mofox1 (4/5/17)

Mardoo said:


> His favourite version from that link is fantastic!


Agreed. And now with Yellingbo just around the corner, I might even get a chance to brew it with Victoria hops too!


----------

